# Ζητούνται συνεργάτες για μετάφραση IT > EL (επείγον)



## Tapioco (May 25, 2010)

Έχω δύο κείμενα για μετάφραση από τα Ιταλικά στα Ελληνικά:
1) Statuto di società: 22.787 χαρακτήρες (3.300 λέξεις), με περίπου 9% Repetions/Fuzzy Match.
- 1 μεταφραστής 

2) Certificato CCIAA: 38.787 χαρακτήρες (5.420 λέξεις), με περίπου 23% Repetions/Fuzzy Match (αυτό το ποσοστό είναι μάλλον μεγαλύτερο).
- 1 ή 2 συνεργαζόμενοι μεταφραστές 

Παράδοση: Πέμπτη 27 Μαΐου, ώρα: 23:30

Στείλτε τα στοιχεία και τις προσφορές σας στη διεύθυνση: [email protected]

Ευχαριστώ



ΥΓ.
- Επιτρέπεται να μπαίνουν τέτοιες «αγγελίες»;
- Την έβαλα στη σωστή ενότητα;


----------



## Tapioco (May 25, 2010)

Η δουλειά ανατέθηκε.
Ευχαριστώ όσους απάντησαν.


----------

